# punderson carp



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

went to punderson and got oonly one carp but it was deffinatly over 20 lbs also has a huge one break me off as quickly as it got on. it was as soon as i casted to. also got a chanal catfish with some cut bait


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Punderson has been a mystery lake to me.I have 
fished it a few times now and have never had a fish
nor seen a fish up there.You are the first to confirm 
that the lake dose contain carp (of coruse I know it 
did LOL!)But I bet there are some BIG ones in that lake 
as it has everything to support them and any lake that 
can stay cool enough year round to support a population 
of BIG trout will definately have the right 'stuff' to grow 
a few large carp!Infact most of your natural lakes do
have the larger carp.Good show!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have seen some really big ones jumping in there


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I would love to fish the lake more.Its a great looking 
lake,not too big,not too small.But,its not very close 
too me so hitting often is just not in the cards.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was at the beach there was no jumping at all and i didnt catch any more after the last one.


----------



## RIPatJCU (Jul 3, 2006)

Where are the best spots to fish for carp there? I was just out there fishing for Largemouth over by the Marina Thurs. night and saw little action on anything. The marina was about the only place I saw on the way in where I could shore fish.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was by the beach


----------

